# Multi Quote???



## Zagut (Apr 5, 2015)

Okay you computer smart folks.

How does it work???? 

I click the button but for the life of me I can't figure out how to "quote" different posters in a single post. 

Yes I'm a computer dummy and I like it that way. Please keep it simple. 

But I would like to use the feature when I click a thread that has many points by different posters I'd like to respond to.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 5, 2015)

Click the "Multi" button for each post you want included in your reply (the + will change to a - for each one you select).  Then when you are ready to write your reply, just click "Reply", or click "Quote" on the last post you want to include.  All of the posts you clicked "Multi" for will be displayed in the in the Reply window in the order that you selected them.

If you change your mind, click the "Multi" button again and the - will change back to a + and it will be deselected.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 5, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Click the "Multi" button for each post you want included in your reply (the + will change to a - for each one you select). Then when you are ready to write your reply, just click "Reply", or click "Quote" on the last post you want to include. All of the posts you clicked "Multi" for will be displayed in the in the Reply window in the order that you selected them.
> 
> If you change your mind, click the "Multi" button again and the - will change back to a + and it will be deselected.


 


Zagut said:


> Okay you computer smart folks.
> 
> How does it work????
> 
> ...


 

Thanks so very much RPCookin. 

Seems to work so far. 

But I'm sure I'll figure out a way to screw it up. 

When I do be sure to  me.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Thanks so very much RPCookin.
> 
> Seems to work so far.
> 
> ...


RPCookin's instructions were spot on.

Zagut, one way I have mucked up multi-quote is by forgetting that I clicked it. It seems to me that I clicked multi-quote and forgot and didn't respond at all to the thread. Then, days later, when I did reply to the thread, there was a message about including the multi-quote. Had me scratching my head.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 9, 2015)

How about quoting segments of a post?
Lets say you want to reply to paragraphs or sentences individually from the same post?
I see it done, but I don't know how to do it. I want to know.
TIA.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> How about quoting segments of a post?
> Lets say you want to reply to paragraphs or sentences individually from the same post?
> I see it done, but I don't know how to do it. I want to know.
> TIA.



Don't know if it's the right way, but I use the quote and then highlight and delete the words I don't want.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> How about quoting segments of a post?
> Lets say you want to reply to paragraphs or sentences individually from the same post?


This is how I do it.


> I see it done, but I don't know how to do it. I want to know.
> TIA.


Those tags don't have to be pink. It is just to show what I did.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 9, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Don't know if it's the right way, but I use the quote and then highlight and delete the words I don't want.


 I do the same.... but it's important to leave entire ideas in tact when quoting - otherwise you might alter the intent of the post.




Kayelle said:


> Do it the right way, I set the light and tether ants.



interesting, very interesting


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2015)

Janet H said:


> I do the same.... but it's important to leave entire ideas in tact when quoting - otherwise you might alter the intent of the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That's a valid point Janet.  

I guess it's better to quote the whole post and color or bold the words you are addressing in your response.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> That's a valid point Janet.
> 
> I guess it's better to quote the whole post and color or bold the words you are addressing in your response.


Or if it's long and you only are only referring to a small portion, put an ellipsis (...) where you have removed part of the quote.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 9, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> How about quoting segments of a post?
> Lets say you want to reply to paragraphs or sentences individually from the same post?
> I see it done, but I don't know how to do it. I want to know.
> TIA.


 
I'll reply with a Multi Quote because I now can. 



Kayelle said:


> Don't know if it's the right way, but I use the quote and then highlight and delete the words I don't want.


 
This the way I do it too.



taxlady said:


> This is how I do it.
> Those tags don't have to be pink. It is just to show what I did.


 
Be sure to leave the stuff between these things [...]

You can change the color with the A button up top ^




Janet H said:


> but it's important to leave entire ideas in tact when quoting - otherwise you might alter the intent of the post.


 
But sometimes that's half the fun.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 9, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> How about quoting segments of a post?
> Lets say you want to reply to paragraphs or sentences individually from the same post?



Quote or Multi quote the posts you want to include all or part of.  



> I see it done, but I don't know how to do it. I want to know.
> TIA.



Then it's just a case of cutting and pasting with additional quote tags to make specific responses to different comments within a quoted post.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 12, 2015)

taxlady said:


> This is how I do it.
> Those tags don't have to be pink. It is just to show what I did.



So as long as I insert this 





> between any combination of words, I will have a quote box above each response?
> I am going to try it and see.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 12, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Okay you computer smart folks.


 
[/QUOTE]How does it work???? [/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]I click the button but for the life of me I can't figure out how to "quote" different posters in a single post. [/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]Yes I'm a computer dummy and I like it that way. Please keep it simple. [/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]But I would like to use the feature when I click a thread that has many points by different posters I'd like to respond to. [/QUOTE]

Okay heres an attempt by wrapping the section I want with "Quote" tags.

*It does not work by pasting and wrapping [Quote) around the text I wanted*.  
Maybe my attempt above will give someone the information they need and to see what I am asking to do.
I can quote people all day long and i can multiquote people all day long. I want to be able to quote multiple times within one post I am replying to.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 12, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Zagut (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm too much of a computer dummy to give you the answer but I don't mess with the things between the [...] thingies.

I leave that be and delete the text I want to get rid of.

Good luck figuring this modern technology out my friend.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 12, 2015)

Roll_Bones, you have so many tags (stuff in square brackets) in that last post, that it wouldn't format properly when I tried to quote it.

If you look carefully at the stuff you have in square brackets, you will see that you have used "/quote" at both the beginning of the quote and at the end. You have to use "quote" at the beginning and "/quote" at the end. The slash mark tells the software where the quote ends. Slash marks are used with most tags to indicate the end.

I just realized that there is another way to get a quote box. At the top of the edit box there are buttons for making a link, inserting a link and other stuff. One of them looks like a square dialogue bubble, like in comics. That's for quotes. If you highlight the stuff you want quoted and then click it, it will put those tags for you.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 12, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Roll_Bones, you have so many tags (stuff in square brackets) in that last post, that it wouldn't format properly when I tried to quote it.
> 
> If you look carefully at the stuff you have in square brackets, you will see that you have used "/quote" at both the beginning of the quote and at the end. You have to use "quote" at the beginning and "/quote" at the end. The slash mark tells the software where the quote ends. Slash marks are used with most tags to indicate the end.
> 
> I just realized that there is another way to get a quote box. At the top of the edit box there are buttons for making a link, inserting a link and other stuff. One of them looks like a square dialogue bubble, like in comics. That's for quotes. If you highlight the stuff you want quoted and then click it, it will put those tags for you.



Thanks. I knew someone would understand what i was trying to do.
Another try coming up.  Sure hate to practice on a live forum.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 12, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Roll_Bones, you have so many tags (stuff in square brackets) in that last post, that it wouldn't format properly when I tried to quote it.





taxlady said:


> If you look carefully at the stuff you have in square brackets, you will see that you have used "/quote" at both the beginning of the quote and at the end. You have to use "quote" at the beginning and "/quote" at the end. The slash mark tells the software where the quote ends. Slash marks are used with most tags to indicate the end.





taxlady said:


> I just realized that there is another way to get a quote box. At the top of the edit box there are buttons for making a link, inserting a link and other stuff. One of them looks like a square dialogue bubble, like in comics. That's for quotes. If you highlight the stuff you want quoted and then click it, it will put those tags for you.



Okay here goes.  Thanks taxlady!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 12, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Okay here goes.  Thanks taxlady!


I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 13, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Okay you computer smart folks.
> 
> How does it work????
> 
> ...


 


RPCookin said:


> Click the "Multi" button for each post you want included in your reply (the + will change to a - for each one you select). Then when you are ready to write your reply, just click "Reply", or click "Quote" on the last post you want to include. All of the posts you clicked "Multi" for will be displayed in the in the Reply window in the order that you selected them.
> 
> If you change your mind, click the "Multi" button again and the - will change back to a + and it will be deselected.


 


taxlady said:


> RPCookin's instructions were spot on.
> 
> Zagut, one way I have mucked up multi-quote is by forgetting that I clicked it. It seems to me that I clicked multi-quote and forgot and didn't respond at all to the thread. Then, days later, when I did reply to the thread, there was a message about including the multi-quote. Had me scratching my head.


 
I've wondered this too, and had it explained to me a couple of months ago and still didn't get it....

Testing....
.....looks like it worked. Thanks, all!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 14, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I'm glad it worked for you.



Thanks again. I now have a resource (your explanation) as I will forget how to do this.
Best Regards.........John


----------

